# Caesars Creek Muskies



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Are they still Stocking Muskies in Caesars Creek? How many per year? I know last year the Muskies were being caught all over the lake. A awesome cove is the one next to the bridge. Those BIG baits take a pounding. I found one almost chewed in half, floating by that tree at the mouth of the cove. I hope this year will be GREAT again!!!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Yes the stocking at Caesar will continue. They are stocked at the rate of 1 per acre of water. This will be the year the magic 50" barrier is broken.


----------



## jzzkwz (Sep 23, 2006)

Excuse me for my iggnorance, but what is the "Magic 50 Barrier?"


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

50" muskie, with current growth rates those hard core guys out there will get a 50" fish, ( or any lucky angler for that matter), I heard that they are going to slow the stocking's at ceasers to move the program to East Fork, Any one else here this. Also anyone want to take a flyfisher out for shot at some muskie on the fly??????. I'll buy the gas!! S


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sevenx - I'm going up to CC the weekend after Easter (and as many weekends this spring that I can manage) to catch a few muskie (OK, at least try), and I have a 2nd kayak that you could use. A 50" muskie on a fly rod from a kayak.....that might just make a pretty good story!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Rooster, Thanks for the offer. I will see if I can get the shop covered. Will you be going Sat Sun or both. 50" from a kayak and I think I would have to quit fishing that would be tough to beat. ( ok maybe not quit, lets not get carried away). Sure would be fun. S


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

They are not going to slow the stocking at Caesar.

The DNR told us that every year they have a "surplus" of muskies. Instead of putting the extras into existing muskie lakes they decided to establish 2 new lakes for the stocking program. These two new lakes will be stocked every year 1 muskie per acre. The two lakes are of course Milton and East Fork.


So they are not really slowing the stocking at any lake it's just that they will no longer get the "extras".


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Weatherby, Glad to here the programs will continue. It should would be nice to have a great muskie fishery down here and seems ceasars is really getting strong. S


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anyone caught any muskies in the LMR? Just wondering?


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

There in there for sure. I know guys who have been bit off fishing smallies. I know of one guy that claims he has caught them but no pics. He is a pretty honest guy though. S


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

fishingfoolBG said:


> Has anyone caught any muskies in the LMR? Just wondering?


Yes. Also in one of the "forks" that run into the LMR. They obviously were washed over the dam at Cowan, since this was before the stocking at Caesars. Also would catch a few saugeyes in the strech - probably from the same source. Made fishing the deep holes in that area with a big spinner interesting. Smallies + the bonus toothy critter.


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

Ever since i moved here ive wanted to try and catch muskie. Never had done it. CC is a place im going to have to hit up in the next couple weeks.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey I was wondering if the "fork" was outside of wayneville. Im going take the canoe out to the LMR this spring and try my luck. I go to school at BG so im going to have to make some trips home. I grew up in waynesville and have fished CC and LMR many times. If any of you guys wanna join sometime just let me know. Im going to be fishing for muskie ALOT this summer at CC. Hopefully i get one it should be a blast from the canoe. Keep the updates coming on the muskie. Thanks guys

FishingfoolBG


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

i have hooked into atleast 2 big muskie at cc in my 14 ft canoe and let me tell you fellas the fish had my boat spinning and following the fish. never did get to the release as the fish took care of that themslefs. all i can tell yall is get a good leader and one of those cradle nets, dont let them big ones flip your kayaks.


----------



## shadesplace (Aug 27, 2004)

I hooked into a 21" muskie a few years ago. I was casting a #0 Mepps Agila Spinner from the shore line. I cast out and saw a fish dark across the corner at the lure. Cast again and BAM! I hooked into it in the shallows approx 6-8 feet from the bank. It was a blast. I've got pics of that day I'll get scanned and post on here. I was completely shocked I caught it on such a small lure.


----------

